# Monthly Profit Donating to Animal Shelters



## Lizzytish (Jun 18, 2015)

I am beginning my photography company veeeery slowly. I'm going to finish up school before I actually start doing bigger things *BUT* I do want to see what suggestions you guys may have about donating profits.

So ever since I wanted to start my photography comapny, I wanted to find a way to donate a percentage of my profits every month or so to local animal shelters, sanctuaries or rescues. A different one each month. Not really sure how I am going to go about doing that yet but if any of you have suggestions on what I could do or what NOT to do, that would be great.

I just really want to give back to those who do so much to save our fur babies.


----------



## BillM (Jun 18, 2015)

I give to my local shelter through PayPal, most shelters have a website and a donate link. When you click the option to give you will typically have the one time or recurring options. From there I donate to other causes as I see fit when I am able.


----------



## Overread (Jun 19, 2015)

I would focus on getting your company up and running strong first - you don't want to commit to long term donations until such a time as your company is stable in earning so that you can meet the donations each period; otherwise you'll feel bad in yourself if you fail to meet a target. 

Honestly this early on I would just donate once-off to the chosen charity/shelter of your choice via their normal donation channels. Long term with a stable company you could donate to a single or couple long term with regular payments and they will mostly have forms for direct debit and other long term payment setups - if your'e donating at random to multiples and doing one after the other chances are just donating as normal is the easier option



As an aside remember that you can donate more than your money; for an animal rehoming shelter the offer of pro quality photos of the animals in good scenes can make a huge difference to rehoming rates. Many centres take shots of sad looking animals in the pens (oft with the bars still in place) and they find rehoming harder because most see the animal in the shot; pitty the animal but don't want to bring it home. Instead if you show photos of quality in a nice setting (say a cat sitting on an arm of a chair) suddenly its something the viewer wants to own; they want to have a part in it so they come to get that cat. 
For shelters and charities its an option and can also be good marketing for you as you can advertise any pet photography services that you might have through them (there's no shame in gaining some marketing for yourself through this)


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 19, 2015)

Donate your time by taking photos or cleaning up dog poop.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 28, 2015)

What? you're just starting out and you're already making profits?
dayum!
I would volunteer my time and photograph dogs at the shelter to help with their adoption. Also, ask for a tax receipt equivalent to your time donated.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 29, 2015)

Overread said:


> As an aside remember that you can donate more than your money; for an animal rehoming shelter the offer of pro quality photos of the animals in good scenes can make a huge difference to rehoming rates. Many centres take shots of sad looking animals in the pens (oft with the bars still in place) and they find rehoming harder because most see the animal in the shot; pitty the animal but don't want to bring it home. Instead if you show photos of quality in a nice setting (say a cat sitting on an arm of a chair) suddenly its something the viewer wants to own; they want to have a part in it so they come to get that cat.
> For shelters and charities its an option and can also be good marketing for you as you can advertise any pet photography services that you might have through them (there's no shame in gaining some marketing for yourself through this)


 
I love what Overread said here. It's like selling houses. People aren't buying a house, they're trying to buy a lifestyle. You show them the dream they could be living and they can't resist. That's what you can do with these animals. Show the dream.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 29, 2015)

First...bless you for thinking of this.  

Second, most places will take money.  But as a photographer, you have a valuable service.  Donate your photographic skills to a dog shelter.  Most of them would jump at the chance to have someone take good portraits of adoptable dogs and cats (to help raise visibility and increase the likelihood of adoption).  Or taking pictures of special events (many shelters will have an open-house or a special day for adoptions) that they can put on their website or fliers.  Don't think just shelters, also think rescue (where they may be decentralized...so no common location...but can still use the photos b/c they're connected via the internet).  Same with preserves, parks, and sanctuaries.  They'll usually be interested in photos of special events or special days (unveiling the new gazebo, finishing the construction of the hiking path through the marsh, care facilities for damaged critters, and so on).


----------

